# Questions about Water Cooling



## Googi (Aug 29, 2007)

I'm looking for a water cooling Kit that's will be good to handle a Quad Core CPU and two 8800 series GPUs, I'm on a budget so I was thinking of buying the separate pieces and custom building it. except...I don't know what pieces I need, does anyone know of a good External kit? or how to go about building a custom kit? 

-Thanks


----------



## forcifer (Nov 20, 2005)

the biggest question: whats your budget? you can do alot here..


----------



## Googi (Aug 29, 2007)

$100-$250ish, I'll go as high as $300 if it's worth it


----------



## forcifer (Nov 20, 2005)

alright that will work fine 
btw what 8800s? they all differ slightly
http://www.performance-pcs.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=240&products_id=4086 x2 of those
http://www.performance-pcs.com/cata...cts_id=21159:fc5ef560bf8d66cf5c8cf40bc653cd67 x1 of these
http://www.performance-pcs.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=367&products_id=22697 x1 of those (not the best but it will work) make sure you get 1/2" ID fitting! very important
http://www.performance-pcs.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=200&products_id=4537 depends on what case you have. if you have a link to the one your using, please supply 
http://www.performance-pcs.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=product_info&products_id=20719 get 6 of these (its sold by the foot) that should be plenty
http://www.performance-pcs.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=49&products_id=22033 x2 of these for the rad (if you already have fans dont worry) get them unsleaved because it will be cheaper. 
http://www.performance-pcs.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=product_info&products_id=21650 for coolant. i just like green, you can choose whatever you want

comes out to $290

hope this help!


----------



## Googi (Aug 29, 2007)

Awesome! thanks! few questions tho, I hear using pain distilled water is good for cooling, Is this true with all systems? also, all the part you linked me, these are for internal or external kits? I might not have enough room inside my case so I wanna do external.

My Video card is a 8800 GT, I didn't think that mattered....would the cooling block cool the memory too or just the GPU?


----------



## forcifer (Nov 20, 2005)

no it wouldnt unfortunately. i prefer full cover blocks but they cost about $100 a pop. its for internal but can be easily made external by using a rad box. what case are you using?


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

i use car radiator coolant and distilled water in mine


----------



## forcifer (Nov 20, 2005)

yes as dai said you need some kind of non water liquid, usually ethylene glycol. thats what the little tube of stuff is, and its colored


----------



## Googi (Aug 29, 2007)

I couldn't tell you what kinda case I have it's an old one I got it custom Made maybe 5 or 6 years ago...and I keep upgrading it....lol

car coolant would make sense...would it be a lot better than the coolant they sell with the PC water coolers?

and umm, what would a rad box do? contain the Pump and Reservoir? (Reservoirs hold the water/coolant right? :4-dontkno ) then all I have to do is run the tubing in through the back of my case to the hardware?


----------



## forcifer (Nov 20, 2005)

a rad box turns a single 120mm fan hole into as big a fan hole as you need. they are very handy. would it be possible for you to take a picture of your case? would make things very easy  as for car coolant vs pc coolant, its all ethylene glycol so it really doesnt matter. id reccomend pc coolant because it is often pre dyed to some cool colors


----------



## Googi (Aug 29, 2007)

these are pictures of my case

rad cases mount on the back of the PC?....this is getting to sound more difficult


----------



## forcifer (Nov 20, 2005)

sorry i cant see those =/ try using www.imageshack.us and post the link under forums after the image has loaded (it will make sense when you do)


----------



## Googi (Aug 29, 2007)




----------



## forcifer (Nov 20, 2005)

hmm...thats helps some. http://www.swiftnets.com/products/MCB-120.asp is a rad box. you attach your radiator to it (only one fan) and then attach it to the 80mm fan bracket on the back of your case. should work well  (i hope lol)


----------



## Googi (Aug 29, 2007)

Cool thanks for all your help! i'm gonna buy these parts ASAP. thanks again


----------



## forcifer (Nov 20, 2005)

np  just doing what i can


----------

